# Tough Fishing Norris Lake, TN 3-23-08



## whj812 (Mar 23, 2008)

Went out for a bit this morning. Water was 50-53 degrees muddy and stained throughout the whole lake. Fished for about 4 hours, and caught probably the smallest bass of the year so far....LOL Here is a pick of the dink!! Got him in about 8 feet of water on a Bandit Spring Craw crankbait. I had a couple of others on all small.






I did however make a video of my little modded jon boat running. 
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/tvV9eRA48hI&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/tvV9eRA48hI&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Jim (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome man! Motors running good! :beer:


----------



## RAPALA (Mar 23, 2008)

What part of the river were you on?


----------



## whj812 (Mar 23, 2008)

RAPALA said:


> What part of the river were you on?



Up from Lone Mountain, I dont know the name of the hollow, It goes over into a bay near a place my dad called Bridgeport. It was stained up real bad all over man!!! 

You been getting any Walleyes at all?


----------



## slim357 (Mar 23, 2008)

well you got me beat out on the horses ass award, for now.


----------



## RAPALA (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been fish some over on Douglas.MY brothers boy has been night fishing on clinch river some.


----------



## mr.fish (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks like the water level is finally coming up in your area. Nice vid.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 24, 2008)

Cool video! 8)


----------



## mtnman (Mar 25, 2008)

cool video dude. seems like your motors running pretty good.


----------



## whj812 (Mar 25, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> Looks like the water level is finally coming up in your area. Nice vid.



Thanks,


Yea the water level is coming up fast, and I think that has spooked the fish bad. The levels rise sometimes 2 feet per day.


----------



## mtnman (Mar 25, 2008)

Around here when the water is rising thats when the fish bite best but the water color you have there right now is ugly. That definatelymakes for some tough fishing. I know when the river here is that color the fish either dont bite at all or the bite is very lite and slow between hits. our river looks great right now but I havnt had a chance to fish. Good luck and the water will get better soon.


----------

